

AAAI Opens Access to Digital Library of Conference Papers (KDD, KR, ICML, etc..) - Anon84
http://datamining.typepad.com/data_mining/2009/01/aaai-opens-access-to-digital-library.html

======
aneesh
This is great: a bunch of free, high-quality papers on data mining, machine
learning, and AI.

